# "Cedar Bayou: Legend, or Reality?"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay 
By Captain Chris Martin

May 7, 2014

"Lot's of wind here," a guest says, eyeing the rough bay and numerous bent coastal oak trees while walking down stairs with a warm cup of coffee. Daylight isn't long in arriving. May winds can be pretty rough when fishing along the Texas coastal bays, and this week we've experienced some of that rough stuff. The daily forecast has been 15 to 25 mph. The good news in all this mess, we're getting SSE winds, which is bringing much needed water back into the bay systems.

I wrote the below article â€œCedar Bayou: Legend, or Reality?â€ back in June 29, 2011, and weâ€™re extremely happy to announce that Cedar Bayou is getting opened back up. Our fishing in San Antonio Bay is only going to improve with the help of CCA and their involvement. Click below linkâ€¦

http://www.ccatexas.org/conservation/habitat/cedar-bayou/

*â€œCedar Bayou: Legend, or Reality?â€*

For those readers who may not know, the historically self-sustained passes that we know today as Cedar Bayou and Vinson Slough were formed in nature many, many, many years ago, and each pass possessed (previously) their own ability to adequately provide the neighboring estuaries of Aransas Bay, Carlos Bay, and Mesquite Bay with the continuous inward and outward flow of Gulf water that is so desperately required in maintaining rich and healthy estuary systems. However, both of these gulf water passages were purposely filled-in by man back in 1979 in an emergency effort to eliminate the possibility of fowling pristine bay waters with oil residue resultant of the unfortunate Ixtoc oil spill that occurred in the Gulf just off of Mexico that year. Because Cedar Bayou and Vinson Slough had both been open by nature for twenty years prior to the mandated closing in 1979, two separate follow-on instances at attempting to recreate the natural flow of Gulf water through each of these two passes via that of re-dredging efforts have occurred â€" once in 1987, and then again in 1995. Regrettably, each of the two re-dredging attempts only resulted in mere temporary re-establishment of Gulf water flow, and only then in the Cedar Bayou channel. Any hope for a natural flow of Gulf water through the fingering Vinson Slough channels had been completely choked-off during both tries at re-dredging simply due to the inadvertent placement of the discharged dredge and spoil materials at, or near, the mouth of Vinson Slough on the Gulf side, an act which has since also been identified by coastal engineers as being the unquestionable contributor to the relatively rapid closure of the Cedar Bayou entrance into the Gulf following each of the two previous dredging episodes.

So, why is re-establishing unobstructed Gulf entrances for both Cedar Bayou and Vinson Slough so very important? Well, like I mentioned earlier, having a balanced presence of an inward and outward flow of Gulf water available to the bay systems and their adjacent wetlands is a most critical factor in natureâ€™s attempt at maintaining a proper equilibrium within any ecosystem such as those which line our vast Texas Gulf coast. Our coastal estuaries depend on nearby gulf access, as do many fish species, crabs, shrimp and other marine organisms that require such Gulf access as they persevere to nurture and retain their delicate life cycles. Additionally, the immediate area bay waters that were once rejuvenated on a regular basis when Cedar Bayou and Vinson Slough possessed proper hydraulic flows have rapidly deteriorated due to the lack of a quality flow of seawater, and as a direct result, the quality of fishing in the surrounding bay system areas has substantially declined since Cedar Bayou once again filled-in following the last dredging exercise in 1995. Having these passes open and operating as nature intended would not only benefit the surrounding fishery, but the endangered whooping cranes, the currently stressed ecosystem, as well as the overall coastal economic status would all profit as a direct result of recognizing a proper flow of seawater into our coastal bay systems â€" the betterment brought about by having an operable pass is irrefutable. Meanwhile, funds have been raised and design experts have been hired in order to develop Cedar Bayou and neighboring Vinson Slough into a self-cleaning channel system. Granted, once this new dredging project has been completed, the new channel system that is put in place at Cedar Bayou and Vinson Slough may need to undergo a small amount of maintenance-dredging from time to time in the future. However, having the reassurance of knowing that new and proper flows of seawater will all the time be healing our bay waters and its inhabitants will definitely lessen the pain of whatever minimized dredging may be required.

The next step in all of this, if all goes well, would be for a permit to be issued that would allow work to begin on Cedar Bayou and Vinson Slough. Based upon recent information heâ€™s received from the Texas General Land Office and due to a recent visit from officials from the Army Corp of Engineers, the Aransas County Judge says heâ€™s confident that a permit allowing this project to begin soon is just around the corner. Aransas County has already pledged $500,000 to this project, but the entire project will require close to $6 million, so it goes without saying that more funding sources will be required once the permit is issued. But even if the permit were to be issued next month (July 2011) doesnâ€™t mean construction would begin immediately. Thereâ€™s a prerequisite for the relocation, or re-planting, of several acres of new sea grass. And because itâ€™s already so late in the year, it will probably be required for the actual start of any new construction on this project to be postponed until after the Whooping Cranes leave their nesting sites in April of 2012. So, all we can do now is wait to see if the newly proposed dredging efforts of Cedar Bayou and Vinson Slough will proceed as we hope they do, as weâ€™re all praying for the ability to speak of Cedar Bayou as a reality, and not just as a long lost legend.

Summertime is here, and high temperatures are something we all need to pay close attention to on a daily basis. The searing heat can zap the energy out of you really quick, so itâ€™s important for you to hydrate in the morning and also regularly throughout the day while out on the water. Apply, and re-apply, sunscreen, and protect your arms and legs by wearing long-sleeved shirts and full-length pants. Remember to practice CPR, â€œCatch, Photo, and Releaseâ€, whenever possible on trophy Trout and Reds.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868
Trout-Reds-Flounder-Duck Hunting


----------

